# Am I underfiltered?



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon planted tank, currently running only an XP3. I had an AC70 on it, but recently unplugged it as I couldn't stand the noise anymore. Will this level of filtration be enough, or should I add another canister? (if I do, thinking of the cobalt filter from the below thread)

Current stock
1 angelfish
1 emperor tetra
1 black skirt tetra
1 Black Ghost Knife
3 blue rams
4 platys
3 BNP
1 L200 
1 cross lamsomething or other algae eating guy

Would love to hear some opinions!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

filtration seems adequate for your current bio load. 

I always say the more filtration, the more stable your tank will become. Do you want to add more fish eventually?


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know that I will add MORE fish, but I plan to rehome some of the current fish and add different fish. But probably a similar amount. I will definitely add a new filter in future as I also like to have more than I need, but if this is okay for the time being I won't rush on buying a second canister. It is just SOOOOOO nice not to listen to that noisy power filter anymore!! lol! Thanks for the response, much appreciated.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I always like to have at least 2 filters on any tank I have larger than a 25g. 

My reasoning is this:

1) Can't overfilter
2) Leave one filter untouched when you clean out thoroughly the other filter
3) Instant cycle if you have to suddenly set up another tank, just transfer one filter over and you're good to go for both tanks
4) I tend to overstock my tanks so overfiltration is a MUST
5) I'm OCD and if one filter is good, then SIX must be better :bigsmile:

Cheers,

Anthony


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I would say it also depends on where you place your filter intake and outlet, because that would greatly affect the direction and amount of flow you have in your tank.
Sometimes, a powerhead placed in the right place might be all you need to get rid of dead spot in the tank if you have any.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

That's a tough question to answer. I think having a healthy tank means a bunch of things are correct not just 1. In the case of your filter. That filter should be fine. It's what's in it that counts and how you clean it. Also, since you removed the aquaclear you will want to make sure you are still getting good surface agitation by the XP3 or add an air stone. Without good surface agitation the tanks oxygen levels will be low. One other thing is water changes. As long as you keep up with them the tank will do fine with just the one filter. The one thing you may find with 1 filter is not enough water movement so you might want to add a powerhead.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

An XP3 should be plenty of filtration for your fish population. But as many planted tank enthusiasts find, eventually the plant growth causes there to be a lot of dead spots. This better taken care of with a well placed powerhead (or 2). The only tank I do not have a powerhead in is a my ADA cube and that's because the flow is already too high in that tank since I have any stem plants. You don't need more bio in a planted tank so I would say save your money and buy yourself a nice quiet propeller type powerhead (I hesitate to say Koralia as I've retired all of mine as the new ones are ummm unreliable).


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Most importantly, make sure you have surface aggitation. Don't overlook this for the respiratory health of your fish.

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm, of course surface agitation means an airstone, which means a noisy pump. Are there any other options?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Powerhead aimed at the surface. & aim the return on the canister towards the surface too.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I find the output attachment has a noticeably difference on flow rate and turbulence. The xP spray bars seems to produce more resistance, where a straight jet provides less resistance. I've found this to be true on both my xP4 and xP3.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Powerhead aimed at the surface. & aim the return on the canister towards the surface too.


This. Plus I have found a new toy that J&L stocks but is not on their website yet. https://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/accessories/cleaning/new-surface-skimmer

Check out some youtube vids. I am amazed no one else came up with this. Small, quiet, and elegant. Zero surface scum for perfect gas exchange. My planted discus tank improved dramatically since I've put this in. I plan to get a couple of more where there is no likelihood that I would run a sump in the future.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that looks cool! Is it super expensive?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's $32.95 I think. Just as cheap as buying from the US. They have one working in their planted tank there. By the way, "for small tanks" is subjective. I'm using it for my 30" square tank (about 93 gallons) and I only run it about 12 hours a day (have to turn it off during the hours of feeding my discus or all the food gets sucked in there. I use my DA controller to cycle it on only when the lights are out.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Eheim Skim350 Micro Surface Skimmer
$49

Or

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=27119
$25


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey thanks that is awesome, I'm totally going to pick one up!


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/j-l-aquatics-62/eheim-skim-350-a-76081/


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops, got the price wrong. My price could have been the Boxing Day pricing. Either way, Ken's fish sells it for $33 or something (ah, that's where I got the $32.95 from), and you need to order $150 to get free shipping so unless you are buying tons of stuff you can't beat J&L. You're going to wonder how you ever did without one once you have one.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I decided to get another canister filter AND the eheim skim 350. I should be golden then!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, best of both worlds.


----------

